# Rücktransfer Projekt aus OP7 bzw. OP17



## nordend (26 März 2008)

Ich habe versucht das Projekt mit Protool/Lite aus einem OP7 / O17 ins PG zu trasferieren. Leider ohne Erfolg. Weiss vieleicht Jemand, ob und wie es geht? Habe was über *.pdb und *.pdz Dateien gelesen. Hat das was mit Quelldatei zu tun? Unter Menüpunkt "Datei" -> "Rücktransfer" sind "Starten" und "Einstellungen" nicht anwählbar. Für Eure Antworten danke ich im voraus.


----------



## marlob (26 März 2008)

Ich wüsste nicht das ein Rücktransfer möglich ist. Aber du kannst glaube ich mit ProSave ein Backup zu machen. Das kann man aber nicht bearbeiten


----------



## marlob (26 März 2008)

Hier mal ne FAQ von Siemens dazu



> Rücktransfer bei Panels mit ProTool V6.0   *FRAGE:*
> Warum ist in ProTool V6.0 bei zeilen- und grafikorientierten Geräten der Menüpunkt *Rücktransfer* gegraut und damit nicht ausführbar?
> *ANTWORT:*
> Der Rücktransfer von Projektdaten ist nicht für alle Panels vorgesehen. Bei Windows-basierten Geräten ist ein Rücktransfer vom Panel auf PG/PC möglich. Die Funktion ist in ProTool V6.0 nicht gegraut und somit anwählbar. Für alle anderen Panels (zeilen- und  grafikorientierte Geräte) ist der Menüpunkt *Rücktransfer* in ProTool V6.0 nicht ausführbar. Ein Rücktransfer ist für diese Panels nicht vorgesehen.
> ...



Und hier noch ne FAQ
Wie kann von einem Bediengerät eine Projektsicherung vorgenommen werden?


----------



## Kai (26 März 2008)

Zum Backup und Restore mit ProSave siehe die beiden folgenden Siemens-FAQs:

Wie kann ein Backup oder Restore mit einem text- oder grafikbasierten Panel durchgeführt werden?

Servicetool ProSave V7.3.3

Gruß Kai


----------



## kolbendosierer (26 März 2008)

Hi,

mit ProSave sollte es funktionieren. Habe ich bei einem größeren OP schon gemacht. Das blöde ist halt nur das man mit dem Projekt nicht weitererbeiten kann.


Robert


----------

